# Scorpion with mites!



## Chunkymonkey89 (Mar 21, 2010)

Me and my partner recently got an emperor scorpion from someone on here, they told us that they were given it by someone that was no longer able to keep her and that he didn't really have any experience with them... anyway...

My problem is that she seems to have mites in her viv, anyone know the best way of getting rid of them? and will she need any special care?

Thank you For your help!


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

As long as the mites are not on the scorp itself, then you have nothing to worry about.
Have a read through this http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/388524-guide-mites.html


----------



## Chaika (Jun 5, 2009)

If there are lots and lots(!) of mites then you might consider replacing the substrate in the scorps enclosure just to make sure that there are no uneaten bits of prey buried in there somewhere. Otherwise, moderate numbers of mites in the enclosure are really not much of a problem to the scorp (you don't need to 'get rid of them') and I wouldn't worry too much about it. Putting some woodlice or springtails into the enclosure will help keep numbers down, as they compete for leftovers etc. 

If you want more information I recommend you check out Poxicator's excellent sticky mentioned above.


----------



## Chunkymonkey89 (Mar 21, 2010)

Thank you both for your help


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

springtails work great, i had mites in with my scorpions :notworthy:


----------

